
Machine learning yearning by Andrew Ng - myth_drannon
http://www.mlyearning.org/
======
oneiric
Link from last year
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13099135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13099135)
and two years ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11937847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11937847)

